#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  General Aptitude For GATE full notes pdf download

## Snypnus

*About GATE Exam:*
GATE stands for Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering and is specially for engineering students (although other science background students can also appear after completing their masters). GATE is conducted jointly by the Indian Institute of Science and seven Indian Institutes of Technology (Bombay, Delhi, Guwahati, Kanpur, Kharagpur, Madras and Roorkee) on behalf of the National Coordination Board – GATE, Department of Higher Education, Ministry of Human Resources Development (MHRD), Government of India. The Score of GATE exam has usually used the entry to colleges for higher studies, but as for now, this exam is also used for recruitment by various PSU's. 

*Syllabus of (Common for all branches)*
*a. General Aptitude (GA)* 
*Verbal Ability:* English grammar, sentence completion, verbal analogies, word groups,
instructions, critical reasoning and verbal deduction.

*Numerical Ability:* Numerical computation, numerical estimation, numerical reasoning and data
interpretation. 

To Download the book (gate general aptitude study material pdf) follow the link given at the bottom of this posts. And also we have huge collections of ebooks of GATE exam, GATE Exams previous Years Questions, Engineering ebooks pdf download and also you can join our engineering forum for further discussion.

Procedure to Download the attachment: (automobile engineering by r k rajput pdf)
You will need to login your account, then search for the study material by typing the name of the book in the search book on the home page of the site, go to the particular link then by clicking on the attachment or following the url download will start automatically.

*Content Of the Book: (general aptitude pdf free download)*
Section- I: Arithmetical Ability:
1. Numbers:
2. H.C.F. & L.C.M. of Numbers:
3. Decimal Fractions:
4. Simplification:
5. Square Roots & Cube Roots:
6. Average:
7. Problems on Numbers:
8. Problems on Ages:
9. Surds & Indices:
10. Percentage:
11. Profit & Loss:
12. Ratio & Proportion:
13. Partnership:
14. Chain Rule:
15. Time & Work:
16. Pipes & Cisterns:
17. Time & Distance.:
18. Problems on Trains:
19. Boats & Streams:
20. Alligation or Mixture:
21. Simple Interest:
22. Compound Interest:
23. Logarithms:
24. Area:
25. Volume & Surface Areas:
26. Races & Games of Skill:
27. Calendar:
28. Clocks:
29. Stocks & Shares:
30. Permutations & Combinations:
31. probability:
32. True Discount:
33. Bankers Discount:
34. Heights & Distance:
35. Odd man out & Series:
Section 2: Data Interpretation:
36. Tabulation:
37. Bar Graphs:
38. Pie Charts:
39. Line Graphs:

To Download general aptitude pdf free download: Click Here: 

*You may also Like:*
*Mechanical Engineering ebooks download: Click Here:*
*First year engineering free ebooks download: Click Here:*
*Civil Engineering* *ebooks** and projects: Click Here:*
*Electrical Engineering* *ebooks** and projects: Click Here:*





  Similar Threads: General Awairness full notes guidelines free pdf download Aptitude Test guidence on placements full notes free pdf download General Instrument (Sensors) full notes pdf download General Aptitude Syllabus pdf Free Download Metal casting a general review full notes ebook free download pdf

----------


## Riyasdheen

very useful for preparing the gate exam

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

General Aptitude for Gate

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

General Aptitude for Gate

----------


## poojagautam

please suggest me book for good scoring in general aptitude for gate purpose

----------


## kollurijagadish

quantitative aptitude by sharma

----------


## divyadd

nooooooooo i dnt have any notes

----------


## lani.

i dint find any book.... can u plz send me n aptitude for gate cse book to my mail.... kategarulavanya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## azharmd

Plz paste general aptitude full notes

----------


## ananda1996

where is the download link ?

----------


## kush chandrakar

send me full notes apptitude for gate civil

----------


## LAD RAHUL

> send me full notes apptitude for gate civil


Send me full notes

----------


## mass30

how to download this pdf

----------


## sarathjammu

*Re: General Aptitude For GATE full notes pdf download*very useful for preparing the gate exam

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

thank you for sharing and very useful for students preparing GATE.​.....................................

----------

